# Anyone Here Own a Stihl BG50 Handheld Blower?



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I have an Echo PB1000 leaf blower that is well beyond its useful life, at 23 years, I need to replace it.

I have a Stihl backpack blower, which works great, but it is bulky on my back, and in tight spaces.

I struggle to fit in behind bushes in my flowerbeds, and on my front porch with the backpack model.

The backpack model is so powerful it blows stuff over and off of my garage shelves just idling.... :nod:

I am considering a Stihl replacement, and it is down to the BG50 and the BG86 for the final choice.

I also want it to blow off my lawn tractor, and gently sweep out my garage between my shelves.

So, anyone own the BG50? How do you like it?

Does it have enough power for your needs/purposes?


----------



## Slingblade_847 (Apr 13, 2020)

As it happens, I bought one this weekend and put it to some pretty heavy use. I edged my WAY overdue sidewalks, probably hadn't been done in 30 years. ...anyway, I digress. It was able to blow solid chunks of sod down my driveway without issue. Easy to manage, easy to start, lightweight considering the power. Actually weighs less than the BG86 I believe. In summary, very happy with purchase and no regrets.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I've had a couple of the bg50's, they're great blowers if you want a handheld unit. I think that it will be great for what you want it for.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

I love mine, has a lot of power for and entry gas blower. I have no issue blowing away the gravel that collects along the curb in my front yard after a rain storm. I clean out the garage and flower beds on idle, nice and easy without blowing mulch into the yard.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I have the BG 55 which I believe the BG 50 replaced. Some fuel issues but my fault for not using ethanol free gas. I do now and runs better than ever.

Perfect for the work you're talking about. I use mine to blow off the decks, driveways, beds, and even yard as needed. Also, purchased the gutter attachment kit and blow those out as well.

I wouldn't buy the fuel for the extended 4 year warranty though as it doesn't cover anything fuel related as I found out. And what goes wrong on these things that isn't fuel related. Very little. I asked the guy at my local Stihl dealer and he didn't have any ideas either.


----------



## Tadow781 (Oct 11, 2019)

I don't know my model, but it's a Stihl handheld that looks like that. Have had it for 10 years or so. Only maintenance I have ever done is empty the gas in the winter and spark plugs every other year or longer. Never had a problem. It's nice to have for small quick jobs. If you blowing piles and piles of leaves or clearing big sections then you would want a backpack. But for sidewalks, decks and what not, you can't go wrong.


----------



## Bug pumper (Jul 2, 2018)

I have one, it is powerful enough for my jobs. Mostly blowing Oak leaves or 3/4 clear crush rock back onto the gravel pad from the street or driveway. It's my only blower. Powerful enough to blow chunks of dirt out of the garden if you're not careful. 
My only issue I had, was it was almost impossible to start after it was used and then let to cool for 1/2 hour or so. Example blowing the back after mowing, then blowing the front later after mowing. The blower would idle but die when any blip of the throttle. 
After playing with the choke I learned that when the blower is warm but has been sittting for longer then 15 minutes or so I need to move the choke to half choke which there isn't a position for half choke on this blower, then blip the throttle up and release the choke. Runs like a champ this way. Again this is only procedure when blower is warm.
My neighbour has the same blower, and does not have this issue.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I appreciate everyone taking the time to respond back providing your input on this blower.

Northern Tool recently has a 15% off sale on these, and sold them all in one day at two locations....

Texas sales tax is charged on the original price, rather than the reduced price, so it would only save $10 for me, and I would have burned that much in gas driving to pick it up for a one day only sale. :roll:

I plan to visit my local lawn equipment dealer and see if they can help me out on one of these.

For the $10 and a long drive, I would rather keep my money local, with a dealer that treats me right....


----------

